# how apprenticeships work(in general)



## jwimes2 (Jun 26, 2012)

After a person has taken the test, interview, and gets selected..what's next?(as far as starting a job). How does the schooling work(how is school paid for?how many nights per week?) ,and how do i actually get work(and what is the average first year pay.) Do the union find you work? Im going for inside wireman so is that mostly working in factory/plant? I know im asking a lot of questions, but i would greatly appreciate your help..thanks in advance...


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

jwimes2 said:


> Do the union find you work?


 


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

The amount of schooling etc differs from local to local. Your training director would be able to answer those things for you.

As far as working, as an apprentice you go onto a list and each day the jobs that are available to apprentices get filled by the folks on that list. 

Your best bet is to sit down with the training director, they will be the best local person to answer your questions.

Welcome to the trade


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

jwimes2 said:


> After a person has taken the test, interview, and gets selected..what's next?(as far as starting a job). How does the schooling work(how is school paid for?how many nights per week?) ,and how do i actually get work(and what is the average first year pay.) Do the union find you work? Im going for inside wireman so is that mostly working in factory/plant? I know im asking a lot of questions, but i would greatly appreciate your help..thanks in advance...


If you are enrolled in the unions program , yes , it is their responsibility to find you a job . You now work out of what is called a " hiring hall " and that is what they do . Some locals ( not many ) have self solicitation , which means you're responsible for finding a job yourself . As a first year apprentice and the lowest on the totem pole as far as pay scale goes , you'll rarely ride the bench , unless your local really has no work . You do not have to pay for the classes through the union apprenticeship . Non- union , you do and usually the contractor reimburses you . Classes are usually 2 nights a week for three or four hours . If a contractor likes you and you do a good job for them , they can hold on to you as long as they want , so consider this period an audition . My motto always was get a job , keep a job . It worked well for me for 19 years anyway , lol ! Good luck and welcome to the trade !


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

jwimes2 said:


> After a person has taken the test, interview, and gets selected..what's next?(as far as starting a job). How does the schooling work(how is school paid for?how many nights per week?) ,and how do i actually get work(and what is the average first year pay.) Do the union find you work? Im going for inside wireman so is that mostly working in factory/plant? I know im asking a lot of questions, but i would greatly appreciate your help..thanks in advance...


Hello there, and welcome to the forum and to the Brotherhood. First and foremost...you've entered a new chapter in your life where your future earnings will depend upon the skills you learn in your next 5yrs. Absorb everything you can, be on time, have a good attitude, be the Apprentice that everyone wants to work with and you'll do very well!

We have no problem helping you out here, as long as you ask the right questions, are honest, and respectful. There are no dumb questions. Some of us on here are NJATC instructors like myself so we can give you insight and advice...but no test answers LOL.

Now lets start answering some questions:

1. After your test and interview and selection the next step is usually a physical and drug test. Two words PASS IT. We'll get to starting a job later on.

2. Schooling: It varies from Local to Local but on average it's like this: You attend classes twice a week for the locals in major cities. If you're located more remotely it's different. Your Apprenticeship is paid from various sources. Some money comes from the State you live in, other money comes from the Federal Government, other money comes from the Electrical Contractors that are signatory to the Union. They belong to an association called NECA. The National Electrical Contractors Association. That's like a club for owners. You will be taking classes developed by an organization FOR the IBEW called the NJATC. The National Joint Apprentice Training Committee. Some Locals...like myself in Local 3 NYC we develop our own curriculum and do not teach everything the NJATC does. Any local that teaches their own program must meet or exceed the standards set forth by the NJATC. 

3. Getting a job: Depending on your local and what your classification is it works like this. If you are an Inside Wireman Apprentice (and) your Local has a State Certified Indentured Apprenticeship...then the UNION will provide you with work for your tenure as an Apprentice. Be it 4 or 5 years. NOTE: I don't know what your local is, but most of the country has moved to a 5yr Apprenticeship. Less than 15yrs ago it was only 5yrs in a few cities...NYC one of them. The industry has changed, and the view is...like other trades...5yrs should be standard. Not everywhere does this, but it's become more and more common. So, if you are an Indentured Apprentice, you will be provided work opportunity...meaning: You will go out to a shop, you will fill out paperwork and you work for them as long as they need you. Your Local may rotate you out to another shop to experience another aspect of the industry or not. Their choice. Should that contractor not need you anymore you report back to the union (which you will become familiar with...trust me) and they will send you out to another contractor. 

Now...if your Local is NOT an Indentured Apprenticeship...then you as an Apprentice will be given your initial work and then if you are laid off you will go on a LIST of available persons. Contractors normally always want Apprentices as you are cheap labor. 

Either way, your job is to shadow your mechanic/journeyman, learn everything you can, and HOPEFULLY retain some of it. 

4. First years pay: This depends on what your Local pays 1st Year Apprentices! Call and ask. All will be explained at your Orientation. Here in NYC we traditionally start the kids low...and do not follow a % increase over the years. We do our own thing. It works for us. Remember, in a union the LOCAL is their own animal that can have their own rules you must follow. Don't sweat it, you'll learn the rules as you go. Relax.

5. Where you'll work: As an Inside Wireman you will be trained to do all manner of electrical work. But basically Inside Wireman means exactly that...you'll be working on construction sites, sometimes residential, if you're lucky...other times industrial...if you're lucky. But basically your place in the world is commercial and residential electrical work. Plant/Factory Electricians are a different animal all together. But, initially many locals like to give their Apprentices a broad base for experience. Remember, not every local does this, but many do.

That's it I believe. Again...welcome aboard. Ask questions, laugh, learn, show up on time, have a good attitude, and screw up the coffee orders! LOL

Treat your instructors with respect, some of us have day jobs and teach you monsters at night! 

Remember, it's a Brotherhood...not a Neighborhood. 

Welcome!


----------

